# Ode to thoroughbred-poem



## horsemiracles

Where do they turn in their hour of need
A well placed visual of a well oiled seed
Taken from parent and placed at the hub
Racing from wind that is bred in their blood
Nothing can cool them -hearts are aflame
Yet no one the next day remembers their name
So often subsided and burned to the quick
Off to another who brandishes stick
Fallen by wayside forgotten once more
Traded for nothing wrought fixed and sore
Always wonder why they came to be
The next number up in a sale or for free
Why do we toss them away like fast trash
Why do we not think their memories can last?
If they can remember their cues, names and more
How could they not wonder what next is in store
Never to part from them never to flee
I will not be part of the forgetting of thee
Now is my home sent to others who move
Like thunder clouds written by sparking flint hooves
Come to this haven and begin once again
Forgive those who had you and tossed you in sin'
Here is your haven, your future and grace
Remember no other but find peace in their place.


----------



## keithturner

That was awesome. We just bought a thoroughbred who was supposedly retired and kind of left out of everything. She is an awesome, I mean AWESOME, horse. Very loving and affectionate. She will taken care of here better than wherever she came from.


----------



## horsemiracles

Thank you. I have owned a tb gleding since he was a yearling (He's 13 now). I rescued a horse in April who turned out to be a tb. bad situation... But somehow, fate brought us together. She was so bad when I found her. about 300 lbs underweight, mud fever, stab wounds in her side... What these people called a congenital hip defect. Turns out that at some point, she broke her pelvis and her sacral vertebrae. These people used her to haul toursits around in a state park. Honestly, I don't know how she survived. 
I tracked her tattoo. Found her original owner, he even sent me a ohot of her winning her one and only race. But somhow to me, when I put my little ones up on her back and see how much she loves them, her real victory lies in the life she shares with us. Good luck wit your horse. You both deserve the best!!-M


----------



## Bucky's Buddy

My mom and I have been working with two tb geldings, both sweet boys, great with my little brothers, and both ex-racehorses. I love them to death.

Good luck with your horse, I hope you can make each other the best you can be!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww that was nice!  Very good.


----------

